# Top Ten Baby!



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 30, 2013)

Smooth Jazz mon, as seen in Billboard

My 3rd top ten hit!

http://charts.bdsradio.com/bdsradiocharts/


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations Craig ! That's awesome , most people would be jumping with joy with one , let alone three o-[][]-o


----------



## markwind (Dec 30, 2013)

Congratulations! And wow indeed, three times in the top 10. Amazing! What a way to go into the new year! :D


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 30, 2013)

You've got me beat by three. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 30, 2013)

Great, congratulations. Found the song at youtube and man, you look young!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes...no.9 this week!

http://charts.bdsradio.com/bdsradiocharts/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 2, 2014)

Bravo, buddy. Well-deserved good start to the year, me thinks!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 2, 2014)

Skidoosh!


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2014)

that's great Craig, well deserved!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys for the well wishes, Rob I'd love to do a tune with you one day!

This week no.7 and Jazziz mag said the album "Bleu Horizons" made their top 10 list for 2013.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats Craig!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 9, 2014)

Great work Craig,
Just out of interest, do you make ANY money from your tracks being on spotify?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not noticing anything from Spotify.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I'm seeing and able to play,
the Bleu Horizons, Outside In and So Cal Drivin albums


----------



## emid (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

